# Stuß



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Ist "Stuß" tätsachlich eine erlaubte/korrekte/lokal übliche Alternativschreibweise des deutschen Wortes "Stuss", oder handelt es sich, wie ich vermute, nur um internetbedingte Schlamperei?


----------



## Demiurg

Ich tippe auf alte Rechtschreibung.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Demiurg said:


> Ich tippe auf alte Rechtschreibung.



Habe ich auch schon gedacht... aber war "Stuß" damals wirklich zulässig?


----------



## Gernot Back

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> aber war "Stuß" damals wirklich zulässig?


Voilà!


----------



## Hutschi

Die Reform hat völlig die Verwendung von "ß" verändert. 
ß – Wikipedia


> *Konzepte der s-Schreibung *
> 
> Die Handhabung des _ß_ gemäß den Regeln der Rechtschreibreform von 1996 folgt der sogenannten Heyseschen s-Schreibung, die von Johann Christian August Heyse im Jahr 1829 formuliert wurde.[21]Von 1879 an galt sie in Österreich, bis sie im Rahmen der Vereinheitlichung der deutschen Rechtschreibung durch die Orthographische Konferenz von 1901 für Schulen und Ämter in deutschsprachigen Staaten ungültig wurde. Stattdessen galt ab dann die Adelungsche s-Schreibung des Orthographen Johann Christoph Adelung. Mit der Rechtschreibreform von 1996 wurde die Heysesche s-Schreibung wiedereingeführt.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ich tippe auf alte Rechtschreibung.


Genau so ist es -- und für mich sieht es immer noch ganz in  Ordnung. 

Wenn auch die ss-Regel eine der wenigen konsequenten Änderungen der Rechtschreibreform ist, so gefiel mir die alte Schreibweise sehr gut.

_Abschluß, Fluß, Schuß, Genuß <alte Rechtschreibung>_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wenn auch die ss-Regel eine der wenigen konsequenten Änderungen der Rechtschreibreform ist


Auf jeden Fall ist die neue ss-/ß-Regel sehr nützlich für Deutschlernende.
So wissen sie wenigstens, welcher voranstehende Vokal kurz und welcher lang ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Die "neuen" Probleme liegen bei "ss" vs. "s". Hier entstehen mehr Fehler.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> So wissen sie wenigstens, welcher voranstehende Vokal kurz und welcher lang ausgesprochen wird.


Ja, und scheitern dann wieder und wieder bei Eigennamen, die sich natürlich nicht in der Schreibweise angepasst haben... aber du hast Recht, die ss-Regel ist wenigstens konsequent und hat einen gewissen Nutzen. Ohne sind wir aber auch sehr lange sehr gut zurechtgekommen.


----------



## berndf

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Habe ich auch schon gedacht... aber war "Stuß" damals wirklich zulässig?


Umgekehrt wird 'n Schuh draus. Es war nicht nur erlaubt sondern notwendig. Die alte Schreibung verbot _ss_ am Wortende. _Stuss_ sieht für mich immer noch komisch aus, auch wenn ich mich dran gewöhnt habe und den Sinn der Reform einsehe.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Danke! Ich war (gerade noch) zu jung, um den vollen Reformeffekt "abzubekommen" - Gnade oder Fluch der späten Geburt?


----------



## Hutschi

Letztlich sind wir zu dem Status von vor der dritt- oder viertletzten Reform zurückgekehrt.

Die Adelung'sche Schreibweise erinnerte noch an den Unterschied zwischen langem s = "ſ" und Schluss-s = "s".
Ein "s" in der Mitte wurde als langes "s" geschrieben. Das ist heute praktisch gegenstandslos und selbst im Fraktursatz von vielen vergessen.
Damit hat die Einführung der Heyse'schen Schreibweise durchaus einen verständlichen Sinn.

Vor der Reform war die Umschreibung von "ß" -> "sz", wenn kein Buchstabe vorhanden war. In der Schweiz wurde allgemein Doppel-s (ss) schon vor langer Zeit eingeführt. Dort wird immer "ss" geschrieben (außer in sehr alten Quellen), auch vor kurzem Vokal.

Ob ein Vokal lang oder kurz gesprochen wird, ist lokal teilweise unterschiedlich.
In Bayern: "ein eine Mass Bier". OVB-Serie zur Wiesn: "Maß oder Mass?" | Wiesn-Aktuell


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Vor der Reform war die Umschreibung von "ß" -> "sz", wenn kein Buchstabe vorhanden war.


Diese Schreibung ist aber schon länger aus der Mode gekommen. Sie war vor allem bei Antiquasatz im 19. Jahrhundert populär. Mit der Reform von 1996 hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.


Hutschi said:


> "ein Mass Bier"


_Ein Ma_*ss* gibt es nicht. Es gibt _ein Ma*ß*_ und _ein*e* Ma*ss*_. Das sind unterschiedliche Wörter mit unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen. Neutrum mit langem Vokal vs. Femininum mit kurzem Vokal.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Also "eine/die Mass Bier". Ich hatte das überlesen. Ich habe es oben nachvollziehbar korrigiert.

Bernd:↑


> Ich: Vor der Reform war die Umschreibung von "ß" -> "sz", wenn kein Buchstabe vorhanden war.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Schreibung ist aber schon länger aus der Mode gekommen. Sie war vor allem bei Antiquasatz im 19. Jahrhundert populär. Mit der Reform von 1996 hat das eigentlich nichts zu tun.
Click to expand...


Präzisierung: Die Schreibweise mit "SZ" war vor der Reform von 1996 z.B. in "STRASZE" und "MASZE" vorhanden. Danach hieß es "STRASSE" und "MASSE". In Großbuchstaben gab es kein "ß". Heute gibt es ja ein großes "ß" im Computersatz. Wenn kein Missverständnis möglich war, wurde aber meist "SS" geschrieben. 
Die Änderung wurde auch in den Dokumenten zur Reform extra erwähnt.


Ein Vorläufer des großen SZ war der DDR-Duden.
Großes ß – Wikipedia


> Die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung schreibt seit 1996 für den Versalsatz die einheitliche Ersetzung von Eszett durch den Doppelbuchstaben „SS“ vor, entsprechend dem traditionell üblichen Gebrauch. Eine Unterscheidung etwa zwischen „Masse“ und „Maße“ ist damit im Versalsatz nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Schreibweise mit "SZ" war vor der Reform von 1996 z.B. in "STRASZE" vorhanden.


Man schrieb schon viel früher "Strasse", wenn man kein ß zur Verfügung hatte. So habe ich das schon in den 1960ern in der Schule gelernt. Das kannst Du mir nicht erzählen, dass dies etwas mit der Reform von 1996 zu tun hat.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Die Schreibweise mit "SZ" war vor der Reform von 1996 z.B. in "STRASZE" vorhanden. Danach hieß es "STRASSE".


Das ist sachlich falsch. Das Eszett wurde schon sehr lange in Großbuchstaben als SS geschrieben. ich habe es nie anders gelernt und gesehen. Das Schreiben als SZ habe ich schon immer als falsch empfunden.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann habe ich es falsch geschrieben. Es kam ja bei mir nur bei Großbuchstaben vor, bei Kleinbuchstaben war das "ß" vorhanden.

Es wurde wegen die Straße - die Strasse (der Strass/damals der Straß) bei uns mit "SZ" geschrieben.

Es ist ein extrem seltener Fall, aber die Abschaffung der Umschreibung mit SZ seit 1996 ist amtlich dokumentiert.


----------



## berndf

Ich habe inzwischen ein wenig gestöbert. Bei Großschreibung (STRASZE) wurde dies Schreibung in der Duden-Orthographie tatsächlich bis 1996 erwähnt und nachher nicht mehr. Aus der Mode gekommen war sie aber ganz eindeutig schon lange vorher. In der Schule wurde das gar nicht mehr erwähnt. Ich bin auf diese Schreibung zum ersten Mal an der Uni im Grimm gestoßen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein extrem seltener Fall, aber die Abschaffung der Umschreibung mit SZ seit 1996 ist amtlich dokumentiert.


Ja, weil es dann vielleicht endgültig mal als Regel erfasst wurde. Verwendet wurde diese Umschreibung schon sehr lange nicht mehr. 

Gerade das Wort "STRASSE" in Großbuchstaben kommt ja durchaus oft vor und ich habe es in Norddeutschland noch nie mit SZ gesehen. Nein, solche SZ-Fälle habe ich bei anderen Wörtern immer als ungebildete Falsch-Variante aufgefasst. 

Vielleicht gab es ja aber Ost/West-Unterschiede?


----------



## Hutschi

> Vielleicht gab es ja aber Ost/West-Unterschiede?


Das ist durchaus möglich. 
Im Grimm (der ja einen noch älteren Stand der Rechtschreibung darstellt) kommt die Umschreibung oft vor.
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> kommt die Umschreibung oft vor.


Das ist unstrittig. Aber eben auch SEHR viel älter.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich vermute, dass sich die Regel im Osten einfach länger in der Praxis gehalten hat. Und wenn man annimmt, dass es kein anderes Wort gibt, konnte man "SS" schreiben. Das war ja bei Straßenschildern ziemlich klar der Fall. "STRASSSTRASSE" ist wahrscheinlich auch eher selten.

Ich hatte eine Lochbandschreibmaschine, als ich an der TU Dresden studiert habe, zur Verfügung. Dort habe ich solche Umschreibungen verwendet, weil es gar kein "ß" gab. Das war ca. 1974. Dort habe ich die Umschreibung nach (DDR-)Duden verwendet.
Später (ca. 1990) kam es noch in den ersten Organizern vor. Als ich feststellte, dass die Kleinbuchstaben fehlten, habe ich meinen zurückgegeben.

---

Man kann vielleicht zusammenfassen, dass es sich bei verschiedenen Schreibweisen von "Stuss" nicht um internetbedingte Schlamperei handelt, dass es aber historisch gesehen mehrere gab.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Grimm (der ja einen noch älteren Stand der Rechtschreibung darstellt) kommt die Umschreibung oft vor.


Das ist Grimms Schreibung von *1838 (!!!!)*. Das hat mit aktuellen Dingen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

Ich würde es  mal so auf den Punkt bringen:

Wer "Stuss" auch heute noch mit ß schreibt, der schreibt wirklich einen Stuss zusammen! 

Die Regelung, wann man ss und wann man ß  schreibt, ist eine der klarsten und deutlichsten der Rechtschreibreform.


----------

